# Want to move to U.S.



## juniper1 (May 26, 2010)

I am a British citizen and am married to a U.S. citizen. We are currently living in England, but want to move to the U.S. My wife has spent hours researching and making notes on the steps to take, but it's not very clear. So we are toying with the idea of getting a company or attorney to help us, but they are so expensive. 
I have two extra issues as well--when i was a teenager I got a drug conviction. I don't have a record in the UK anymore but according to the U.S. I do. So worried about that. And also I lived in Spain for 4 years so need to get Certificates of Good Conduct from there-anyone know how long those will take? Any insight from anyone would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you will notice, I've moved this over to the US part of the forum, where I think you'll get a few more responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jitendrasnv said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have such record in the UK then you need not to worry as you are not in to this now and you can clearly put that record to the authority and can talk clearly so that in future you wont get problem
> 
> thanks


Please do some homework before making such a statement. Thank you.

OP will have to disclose the conviction.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

juniper1 said:


> I am a British citizen and am married to a U.S. citizen. We are currently living in England, but want to move to the U.S. My wife has spent hours researching and making notes on the steps to take, but it's not very clear. So we are toying with the idea of getting a company or attorney to help us, but they are so expensive.
> I have two extra issues as well--when i was a teenager I got a drug conviction. I don't have a record in the UK anymore but according to the U.S. I do. So worried about that. And also I lived in Spain for 4 years so need to get Certificates of Good Conduct from there-anyone know how long those will take? Any insight from anyone would be much appreciated!


The drugs are an issue. They could stop you ever attaining permanent residence in the US. For that reason alone, I would use a US immigration attorney.
AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## juniper1 (May 26, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The drugs are an issue. They could stop you ever attaining permanent residence in the US. For that reason alone, I would use a US immigration attorney.



I was afraid of that. I have to apply for a visa every year just to visit the U.S. for that reason. Thanks for the input!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

juniper1 said:


> I was afraid of that. I have to apply for a visa every year just to visit the U.S. for that reason. Thanks for the input!


??? Your initial post was moving to the US. With the conviction you will not be able to use ESTA.


----------



## juniper1 (May 26, 2010)

twostep said:


> ??? Your initial post was moving to the US. With the conviction you will not be able to use ESTA.


? This still is about us moving to the U.S. I was just saying that I am not eligible for the Visa Waiver program because of my conviction and so have to get a travel visa every year just to visit, so because of that it concerns me that they will refuse my immigration application.


----------

